# Crusty Gem



## bikecrazy (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-schw...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5411717e08

I wonder how much is dirt and how much is rust.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 2, 2014)

Saw that, a tad over priced...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

guess they are still out there ready to be found....


----------



## bikiba (Oct 2, 2014)

judging from the rust levels it looks like it would clean up


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2014)

The positive-its all there. Downside is this is a resto project with about $2500 min of work and its over priced. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

bikiba said:


> judging from the rust levels it looks like it would clean up




...someone give me 8 grand so I can find out....


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 2, 2014)

Would be interesting to see why the seller's feedback is so low but most of it's too long ago.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 2, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...someone give me 8 grand so I can find out....




i was going to ask you for a loan....


----------



## kccomet (Oct 2, 2014)

yea way over priced, but so cool. with all the dirt and grime makes me want it more to see whats under it. i dont usually trip on ebay feedback numbers but 66 percent and pick up only to boot


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 2, 2014)

*whats something like that worth?*

just curious...


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 2, 2014)

I am thinking 4-5K


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 2, 2014)

*prewar schwinn autocycle-CRUSTY GEM-CHICKEN ROOST?*

This is a perfect candidate for mike wolf to
find and negotiate in his home state!
I bet he could get it for half the asking price!
I would love to have it and bring it back. 
Like you folks all say, it's all there.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 2, 2014)

That feedback score is unbelievable. There has to be a story behind that!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

what is the lowest feedback score you've seen?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 2, 2014)

That one


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 2, 2014)

*what a ......*

*Kook.

Be nice if rough roached out  bikes like that brought 8G.  Then the nice ones would be worth what?  15-20G?

Lordy.

someone straighten that fool out!*


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 2, 2014)

I see life in that bikes paint, there is red paint under there and i can tell its still pretty good.

the dust and mud can fool the eye.

Nick.


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 2, 2014)

The seller only has 3 feedback within the last year. 1 of those is negative. So 2/3 of his feedback is positive for a 66.7%


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 3, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> The seller only has 3 feedback within the last year. 1 of those is negative. So 2/3 of his feedback is positive for a 66.7%




Ah, there you go.  Good thing one of us is thinking.
And I agree with Nick - I'd love to see what's under all that crud.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd ride it just like it is, with a T shirt that says, "If they had only known, they would've taken better care of their bike"


----------



## Waterland (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's all negative and neutral feedbacks this user has received:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=charlesm2436&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

Most of it looks like shipping issues, so nothing to worry about since there is no shipping on this item.

By the way, that's a great website for looking up negative feedback, go to www.toolhaus.org and put in any ebay user name and it will display only the negative and neutral feedback they have received.


----------



## stoney (Oct 3, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Would be interesting to see why the seller's feedback is so low but most of it's too long ago.




I had wondered the same thing. I went through the 43 pages of feedback. Nothing terrible. Some he said she said stuff. Some positive feedback are actually negative feedback because Ebay makes it near impossible to leave negative feedback about a seller. Many people just post positive feedback and put negative comments. There is some of that.


----------

